# أبشركم لقد اجتزت اختبار pmi-sp و اليكم الدروس المستفادة



## mena01234 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

أبشركم لقد اجتزت اختبار PMI-SP و اليكم الدروس المستفادة:

1. الاختبار قريب جدا من اختبار الـ PMP و لكن بتركيز قوي على باب ادارة الوقت.

2. الابواب الاخرى التي تناولها الاختبار هي : Cost, Scope, Integration, Risk and Communications و اخص بالذكر عمليات performance reporting, Integrated Change Control, Earned Value 

3. بخصوص المادة العلمية بوجه عام ليس هناك كتاب محدد للاختبار بخلاف الـ PMBOK و الذي يعتبر الاساس في اسئلة الاختبار انصح بشدة بقراءته كاملا لان الاسئلة قد تاتي من انحاء متفرقة منه.

4. لابد من معرفة العمليات تحت مجالات المعرفة المذكورة اعلاه. و بالنسبة للـ T&T, Inputs, Outputs فيأتي عليهم عدد محدود من الاسئلة

5. لقد قمت بقراءة الكتب التالية و انصح بقراءتها:

​• أي كتاب شرح للـ PMBOK و اخص بالذكر كتاب ريتا. انصح بالاطلاع عليه كاملا و بتركيز على ادارة الوقت و باقي مجالات المعرفة السابق ذكرها 

​• كتاب Practice Standard for Scheduling الصادر من PMI لتوضيح بعض المصطلحات و المكونات المرتبطة بالـ Scheduling و التي تم ذكرها بايجاز في PMBOK

​• كتاب Practice Standard for Earned Value Mgmt الصادر من PMI للاطلاع و توسيع المدارك الا ان المعلومات المذكورة في PMBOK في هذا الموضوع كافية لاجتياز للاختبار

6. كتاب PMI-SP Examination Specification ليس مهماً و ثمنه مرتفع (29 صفحة ب 32 دولار بخلاف الشحن) بدون فائدة علمية لهذا لا ارى داع لاقتنائه او الاطلاع عليه.

7. لا بد من اجادة تحليل و حسابNetwork diagrams توجد عدة مسائل بافكار مختلفة AOA, AON . صور جدولية و صور بيانية و حساب المسار الحرج و حساب السماحات .... الخ.

أي استفسار انا في الخدمة​


----------



## bryar (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروك وبالتوفيق وشكرا للمعلومات


----------



## the poor to god (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*مبارك عليك*

مبارك عليك وعلينا مهندسنا الغالى 
عوزين نستفيد منك عن مكان الدورة وكيفية التقديم والتكلفة بكل مرحلة منها واين الاختبار ؟





mena01234 قال:


> أبشركم لقد اجتزت اختبار pmi-sp و اليكم الدروس المستفادة:​
> 
> 1. الاختبار قريب جدا من اختبار الـ pmp و لكن بتركيز قوي على باب ادارة الوقت.​
> 2. الابواب الاخرى التي تناولها الاختبار هي : Cost, scope, integration, risk and communications و اخص بالذكر عمليات performance reporting, integrated change control, earned value​
> ...


----------



## mena01234 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا

بالنسبة لمسوغات دخول الاختبار هناك 3 اشتراطات:
1- الحصول على شهادة جامعية (بكالورويوس او اعلى)
2- خبرة عملية في مجال البرامج الزمنية (3500 ساعة)
3- 30 ساعة دراسة علمية في مجال البرامج الزمنية (يمكن ان تكون احد Software مثل primavera) و تختلف تكلفة هذه الدورة حسب المركز او المعهد الذي يقدمها (تقريبا 600 دولار) 

اما رسوم الاختبار فهي 520$ لاعضاء PMI او 670$ لغير الاعضاء

و هي مثل جميع شهادات PMI يتم الاختبار on-line في احد فروع Prometric المنتشرة في انحاء العالم

لمزيد من المعلومات او التقدم للاختبار من هذا الرابط​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (8 سبتمبر 2009)

أشكرك أخي الكريم
و الله يبارك لك في شهادتك


----------



## MouneerPMP (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروك وبالتوفيق وشكرا


----------



## mustafasas (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الف مبروك و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (10 سبتمبر 2009)

Congratulations
I have the PMI-RMP exam in 29th of September, you pointed my attention to re-read Rita book again, I was concentrating on PMI Practice standard of risk management only

Many thanks and congratulations again


----------



## omar mousa (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مبروك النجاح 
وشكرا على المعلومات ونرجو الافاده عن اسم ومعلومات عن اي معهد يقدم دورات ب sp


----------



## emofleh (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*practice standard for scheduling professional new 8th edition*

Alsalam aikiom
Congradulation and I ned to know whether you used the practice standard for scheduling professional new 8th edition because as I 
know that the SP exam will be based on PMPbok 4th edition and 
the avilable practice standard is compatiable with 3ed edition


----------



## engrwes (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مبروك النجاح



omar mousa قال:


> مبروك النجاح
> وشكرا على المعلومات ونرجو الافاده عن اسم ومعلومات عن اي معهد يقدم دورات ب sp


----------



## emofleh (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*استفسارات عاجلة بخصوص sp*

الف مبروك على الشهادة
وعندي بعض الأستفسارات عن الأمتحان:
هل درست Critical chain method وهل تضمن الأمتحان اسئلة عليها؟
بالنسبة Practice standard scheduling for professional فالنسخة المتوفرة منه متوافقة فقط مع PMbok 3ed edition فهل اعتمدت عليها، لأنك كما اوضحت ان امتحانك كان بالأعتماد على النسخة الرابعة وليس الثالثة ؟
وهل تضمن الأمتحان اسئلة عن Non Continous Network path

وشكرا


----------



## mena01234 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الزميل العزيز emofleh 
بالنسبة لـكتاب practice standard for scheduling فهو عامة يتحدث عن تطبيقات الجدولة و مراحل Scheduling Model و لا توجد علاقة مباشرة بينه و بين باقي العمليات في مجالات المعرفة الاخرى الموجودة في PMBOK و ولهذا فبامكانك الاستناد عليه باصداره الحالي .


----------



## mena01234 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

بخصوص الـCritical chain method ياتي عليها عدد قليل جدا و الاسئلة موجهة اساسا الى مدى استيعابك للطريقة و معرفة الاختلاف بينها و بين الطرق الاخرى و لا اذكر ان مسائل او تطبيقات جاءت فيها و انما اغلب المسائل في Critical path method

اما Non Continous Network path فلا اذكر اسئلة جاءت عليها في الاختبار ربما فقط ضمن احد الاختيارات غير الصحيحة


----------



## emofleh (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للزميل manaro للأفاده وامنى لك التوفيق


----------



## بودى59 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مبروك أخى الكريم أنت وكل الطموحين بارك الله لك واذكركم واذكر نفس ان زكاة العلم نشره


----------



## saryadel (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك و عقبالنا إن شاء الله


----------



## مهندس احمد2007 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مبروك الخ العزيز
و بالتوفيق
ممكن ترفع لينا الكتب ده اذا كانت متوفره عندك , للافاده و هل ممكن من خلال النت ان الواحد يدخل امتحان تجريبى قبل الامتحان النهائى لمعرفه نقاط الضعف و التركيز عليها .
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Shady.Mamdouh (12 فبراير 2010)

Thnks alot


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته 
بارك الله لك في الشهاده 
لدي استفسار بسيط و هو ترتيب المركز بالنسبه للاختبار الخاص بك 
هل بتتصل بهم تاكد علي الموعد ام لا ؟ امتي بتروح الاختبار اعني بيسمحوا لك بوقت قد ايه قبل الامتحان بيسلموك ورق أبيض متي ( قبل الاختبار ) ؟ عدده 
المقصود من هذه الاسئله هل ينفع مثلا اكتب حاجه او معلومات في الورق قبل بدء الموعد الرسمي ام لا ؟الوقت قبل الاختبار قد ايه ؟ و شكرا جزيلا و مبروك مره اخري


----------



## usamaawad40 (27 فبراير 2010)

مبرووووك يابرنس وعقبال عندنا


----------



## خالد قدورة (4 مارس 2010)

الف مبروك على نجاحك.المراجع التي اقترحتها كيف يمكن الحصول عليها, وكذلك كم اخذك من وقت للتحضير للامتحان. اما بالنسبة للشروط هل يطلبوا مثلا شهادات خبرة من الشركات التي عملت فيها.ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hadabam (6 مارس 2010)

*Thnaks allot for all your efforts in this regard*

الاخ الكريم مبروك و شكرا لك على المشاركه القيمه ماذا تقترح على شخص جديد على ادارة المشاريع ولديه مشروع سكني كبير . ماهي افضل الطرق لادارة المشروع بكفائه وفي الوقت المحد وفي حدود الميزانيه والمواصفات المحدده مسبقا.


:1:[



أبشركم لقد اجتزت اختبار PMI-SP و اليكم الدروس المستفادة:​



1. الاختبار قريب جدا من اختبار الـ PMP و لكن بتركيز قوي على باب ادارة الوقت.​ 
2. الابواب الاخرى التي تناولها الاختبار هي : Cost, Scope, Integration, Risk and Communications و اخص بالذكر عمليات performance reporting, Integrated Change Control, Earned Value​ 
3. بخصوص المادة العلمية بوجه عام ليس هناك كتاب محدد للاختبار بخلاف الـ PMBOK و الذي يعتبر الاساس في اسئلة الاختبار انصح بشدة بقراءته كاملا لان الاسئلة قد تاتي من انحاء متفرقة منه.​ 
4. لابد من معرفة العمليات تحت مجالات المعرفة المذكورة اعلاه. و بالنسبة للـ T&T, Inputs, Outputs فيأتي عليهم عدد محدود من الاسئلة​ 
5. لقد قمت بقراءة الكتب التالية و انصح بقراءتها:
• أي كتاب شرح للـ PMBOK و اخص بالذكر كتاب ريتا. انصح بالاطلاع عليه كاملا و بتركيز على ادارة الوقت و باقي مجالات المعرفة السابق ذكرها 
• كتاب Practice Standard for Scheduling الصادر من PMI لتوضيح بعض المصطلحات و المكونات المرتبطة بالـ Scheduling و التي تم ذكرها بايجاز في PMBOK
• كتاب Practice Standard for Earned Value Mgmt الصادر من PMI للاطلاع و توسيع المدارك الا ان المعلومات المذكورة في PMBOK في هذا الموضوع كافية لاجتياز للاختبار​ 
6. كتاب PMI-SP Examination Specification ليس مهماً و ثمنه مرتفع (29 صفحة ب 32 دولار بخلاف الشحن) بدون فائدة علمية لهذا لا ارى داع لاقتنائه او الاطلاع عليه.​ 
7. لا بد من اجادة تحليل و حسابNetwork diagrams توجد عدة مسائل بافكار مختلفة AOA, AON . صور جدولية و صور بيانية و حساب المسار الحرج و حساب السماحات .... الخ.​ 

أي استفسار انا في الخدمة​[/QUOTE]


----------



## aati badri (6 مارس 2010)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
وعقبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال
الشهادات البعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدهـــــا


----------



## akherief (25 يونيو 2011)

How mutch we have to pay to pass this exam?


----------



## boushy (26 يونيو 2011)

*مبروك وبالتوفيق وشكرا للمعلومات*


----------



## ميمو88 (29 يوليو 2013)

*رد: ناpractice standard for scheduling professional new 8th edition*

[اريد ان اعرف المزيد عن هذا الامتحان واود التخصص في اداراة الوقت .... 
اصدارات الكتب لو سمحت لانها تفرق كثير من كتاب الي كتاب


----------



## mrwanakl (29 يوليو 2013)

لو سمحت كان ليا سؤاليين 
كيف قمت بتوثيق ساعات الخبرة فى scheduling .. هل أنت planner ... و هل من الممكن التقدم للأمتحان بدون خبرة بالبرامج الزمنية
هل يوجد مصدر للأسئلة للمراجعة قبل الامتحان


----------



## مولير (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن تقولنا المكان اللي انت اخدت فيه الكورس التحضيري فين واسمه ايه او لو حد يعرف مركز كويس يقول​


----------



## إيهاب عبد المجيد (29 أغسطس 2014)

مبارك يا هندسة . وان شاء الله الى الامام دائما 
أنا اجتزت امتحان pmp وان شاء الله هابدأ فى sp ياريت لو عند حضرتك لينك لتحميل كتاب pmi الخاص sp


----------



## TheExpert (30 أغسطس 2014)

ألف مبروك ونفعك الله بماتعلمت


----------

